# T-111 1 Coat SW ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Got another question.

Got a regular customer that wants me to paint their house. 

It's T - 111. Paint job is about 12 - 14 yrs old. It was previously sprayed as I can see the beige over spray on the trim.

Its generally in good shape. The front, on the pic will get primer where beat up from the weather.

The rest ? I'm thinking 1 good coat spray not back rolled or 3/4 " nap roller applied. I'm figuring 250 sq ft / gal.

I'm quoting 1 coat but will advise about the conditions of soaking up the paint. I don't like to go back to the customer for more dollars though?

What's your experience with T - 111 in good shape surface wise but painted 12 - 14 yrs ago.

Whoops....same colors.

Thanks


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I would spray and back brush a coat of Gripper primer then spray on a top coat of a decent satin, it will look like vinyl. Normally I do 2 coats of finish, but if you spray it right you could get away with 1, but 2 would make sure you have enough mil. thickness to satisfy the warranty.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Another option is to stain it with solid color acrylic stain. For primer, I am liking PeelBond, especially if the T-111 is cracked at all.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

looks like a good canidate for vinyl-the front at the top is looking a little rough at the gable Z-trim between sheets. What does a full paint on a house like this run? Vinyl all around might run $6-8k for a thinner material...can you do siding?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm coming up with $3725. Beige 2200 sq ft, soffit, corner boards, g & ds 435 lin ft and 20 windows fixed and movable. Most of the windows have to paint the edges up to the inside face. The brown will definitely cover in 1 - coat. The beige like I said ? An addl $625 for for window sill, window sash repair with 2 part epoxy hardener in the voids and 2 part fill with some wood parts made by me.

I think siding would be about 8500 - 10000 on this ? It would be more than I could do at the moment.

Its the beige second coat (~$1300) that bothers me. If it were my house I'd do 1 primer and 1 finish. These like most of my customers are middle of the road folks and they can live with a good neat job.

The next door neighbor said his was quoted near 6k, a bit bigger and cedar lap siding. He did it himself. Covered in 1 coat.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

1 coat is great if you can get the mil. thickness to satisfy the warranty. If a HO request one coat then I void out any warranty I might have given them, I tell them that industry standards is 2 coats and anything less is just wasting money in the long run. I prime all wood and then 2 coats of finish, if you spray and back brush the siding then hit all of the trim it would go pretty quick really.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with Modern, 1 coat of flat in the same color should do it. Stay away from SW Super Paint, never have liked it. Duration or better yet Ben Moore's Aura should go in 1 coat easy. Definitely back roll though, spraying T-111 can be a pain, and if you have to go back for a miss you'll have a hell of a time touching up if theres no back roll/brush.

Why not give em something good? That shouldnt be more than a 20 gal job, so depending on your material price, buying premium should only run $15-$20/gal more, so tops $400 material.

*** why not try and sell a deck refinish while your there? Another $600-$800 easy, and from the look....simple. Wash with 4oz tsp, 1qt bleach + 1 gal water....then stain. ( use taht same mix to wash the home too  )


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

There is no such thing as 100% coverage or bonding to exterior wood if you only spray. Back rolling or brushing is a must for exterior wood/fiber exteriors, that is if you want to do quality work that lasts.Just an opinion


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

We just painted our own house with some Valspar paint. The T-111 needed 2 coats but we also changed the color......and we are not exceptional in the painting arena :whistling


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

AmeliaP said:


> We just painted our own house with some Valspar paint. The T-111 needed 2 coats but we also changed the color......and we are not exceptional in the painting arena :whistling


Valspar is not a great product IMO, for the price of their top of the line at Lowes you could buy a much better paint at a real paint store. I am not trying to insult you or anything, most people who are not painters know little or nothing about paint, the same way I know little or nothing about other trades. I have never used their exterior products but the interior ones I have used left alot to be desired.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> but the interior ones I have used left alot to be desired


The exterior ones do also. It seemed runny to me.
I wasn't impressed but the house looks nice. :thumbup:


----------

